# Class 3 dealers?



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

Anyone know wherer to find a list of class 3 dealers in MI?


----------



## TankJP (Nov 18, 2005)

Nope.... but your best bet may be to simply go to Ohio and purchase one there once you get the appropriate paperwork from the Feds to own a Class III firearm. At least then you wouldn't be paying a higher price because of the lack of demand in MI. My .02 worth.


----------



## dodge7 (Jan 18, 2005)

you lookin for something in preticular?


----------



## 405winchester (Jan 1, 2006)

Stupid ? of the day do you fill out paperwork as a resident of mi or do you come up with a ohio address? What items are class 3? Thanks


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

check mike g's in adrian jsu trememebr that a average ar or the like will set you back almost 7-10k


----------



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

Dodge I am looking for a Mac10/11 9mm. Suppressor will come later.

Deputy, do you have a number or web site for Mikes?

Thanks,
Ric


----------



## TankJP (Nov 18, 2005)

405winchester said:


> Stupid ? of the day do you fill out paperwork as a resident of mi or do you come up with a ohio address? What items are class 3? Thanks


Nahh not stupid. Most people don't know because they've never even thought of getting a class III license.

It's federal paperwork you'd fill out first, as a MI resident. Then there's probably some state paperwork you'll have to fill out also (although I'm not positive). 

Class III Firearms are what's called "select" fire firearms. Firearms that can either choose to be semi-auto or full auto, or are full time full-auto (machine gun).

Also Rico... JMO but I believe supressors are illegal in Michigan (if not the U.S. as a whole unless you're part of the Military). You'll want to check that out.

You might want to visit www.mgouc.com or www.mcrgo.com and see if they have information posted there or post your questions there. There'd be much more of a selection of knowledgeable people there regarding Class III weapons.


----------



## 405winchester (Jan 1, 2006)

TankJP said:


> Nope.... but your best bet may be to simply go to Ohio and purchase one there once you get the appropriate paperwork from the Feds to own a Class III firearm. At least then you wouldn't be paying a higher price because of the lack of demand in MI. My .02 worth.


TankJP
If you go to buy a firearm in ohio that is a class 3, can you buy one with a michigan address and D.L. or do you need a ohio address? thanks:help:


----------



## WoodchuckSniper (Feb 23, 2002)

This aint just like buying a 10/22.

I have some knowledge about the process though I am not an expert in this.

First off.... The new Attorney Generals opinion *should* open Michigan up for owning newer (not just C&R) machine guns. I say should because it still has to be reviewed by the ATF to insure that they would be legal here. My feeling is that the opinion will pass muster and machine guns, as well as suppressors, will be legal in Michigan.

Here is part of a post I put up on another board describing the proccess of buying a machine gun......

The following info assumes you are buying a gun from out of state and using a local dealer.

You find that Bob has the gun of your dreams in Texas. You make the deal for the gun and send Bob your money. In addition to the cost of your gun, Bob is probably going to want $200 to cover the cost of the transfer to your local dealer.

Bob then files the paperwork (form 3 I believe) with the ATF as well as the $200 tax payment.

Now you wait.

And you wait.

And you wait some more.

Once the paperwork clears, Bob can send your gun to your local dealer Joe. Now Joe will start his part of the form 4 and send it to you when he is finished with it.

Once you have the form 4, you fill out your portion of it. You now need 2 sets of fingerprints on FBI cards as well as 2 recent passport photos of yourself.

Now the fun part.

You will need the Chief Law Enforcement Officer (CLEO) to sign your forms. Pray that you have a decent chief in your neck of the woods because they are not required to sign the forms. They can refuse to sign for no other reason than they don't like the color of your eyes.

Assuming you do get the signiture, the hard part is done.

Now you either mail everything to the ATF, along with another $200 tax payment or you return it to your dealer and he mails it in for you. This will depend on how your dealer chooses to handle it.

Now you wait.

And wait.

And wait untill you are going nuts.

Finally one day the phone will ring and Joe will tell you he got your form 4 back and you can come get your gun. Somewhere along the line you will also most likely have to pay Joe his fee for handling the transfer for you.

How long a process is this? Figure on at least a 6 month wait for both tranfers to take place. If it happens faster than that, consider yourself blessed.


----------



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

Thus shorten the time line by having a corporation! Eliminate the Cheif signiture..............
This is all new to me also but it will be a learning process.

Do I really need a full auto no, but do I want one?:evil: YES !!!!!!!!

This will force me into reloading.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

"formation of the Corporation" and all the BS entitled with that also. On this subject, He knows of what he speaks.......I think we will be loading magazines soon.


----------



## WoodchuckSniper (Feb 23, 2002)

Rico.....

Sounds like you & I are in the market for the same gun. I sent you a PM. Good luck.

Dave


----------



## michaelt (Jan 7, 2006)

My dad and grandad are both dealers, (have lisc) pretty sure grandad is a class three,


----------



## TankJP (Nov 18, 2005)

Just move to a state that allows private ownership of Class III firearms. :lol: will take less time and maybe the same amount of $$$ :evil:


----------



## WoodchuckSniper (Feb 23, 2002)

Ummmm.......

Michigan will now be just like the other free states that allow ownership. The process is the same whenever you buy from out of state.

I thinking a MAC will be a fine addition to my two C&R machine guns.


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

try sheridan arms


----------

